# Barking while on the Phone



## nymama (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I last posted, but I've kept up with all your helpful tips and advice 

Bunsen has developed this incredibly annoying habit of barking or gnawing/tugging on me when I'm on the phone. Since I work from home, its pretty imperative that he behaves—I've so far resorted to running to the farthest room possible when I need to take work calls, but its obviously far from ideal.

I noticed at first that he realized often when my phone rings, someone shows up at the door, so that would get him excited. We live in an apartment and I get a call on my cell when someone is coming up, no doorbell. I stopped leaving the ringer on, but he now recognizes the faint sound of the phone vibrating. That's since transitioned into him being quite a jerk (!) when I'm having conversations on the phone. He will either bark nonstop, or decide I'm a chew toy and pull on my sleeves, or just gnaw/mouth on my arm while growling. This lasts the entire time I'm on the phone, whether its 30 seconds or 30 minutes. I've tried distracting him with chewies and toys but to no avail! He isn't like this at any other time so its very confusing!

I really have no idea how I'm supposed to stop this behavior, I'd appreciate any help at all!!! Thanks sooo much


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nymama said:


> Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I last posted, but I've kept up with all your helpful tips and advice
> 
> Bunsen has developed this incredibly annoying habit of barking or gnawing/tugging on me when I'm on the phone. Since I work from home, its pretty imperative that he behaves-I've so far resorted to running to the farthest room possible when I need to take work calls, but its obviously far from ideal.
> 
> ...


I'd put him in his crate with a chew item EVERY time the phone rings&#8230; HOPEFULLY before you answer it&#8230; even if it means calling people back for a while. Try to make the phone ringing a non-exciting event.


----------



## nymama (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for your quick tip Karen! I'll try that from now on and see if it does anything!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I'd start practicing "quiet" with him and his crate. This way when you are on the phone, he knows how to do it. 
Please keep in mind for me this only is good for a few minutes, after that while I am on the phone I am rolling a dog toy for him to chase. Henry then will get a LOUD SQUEEKING toy, making lots of noise.
Then I have to end the conversation by saying "okay, I have to walk Henry now."


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

When I read the title of this thread I thought 'gosh, what a clever dog, he's managed to learn how to use the phone and is having a nice barking conversation with his pals…' :laugh:


----------

